# Blood work, ultrasound results need help understanding



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

My antibodys are high I have so many symptoms both hyper and hypo my voice is horse, hair is falling out, eye site suddenly changed and lots more my results were Component Results
Component	Standard Range	Your Value	Flag
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab	0 - 60 U/mL	214	H
Antithyroglobulin Ab	0.0 - 60.0 U/mL	261.0	H
Then I got my ultrasound and my results were EXAM: THYROID ULTRASOUND

abnormal thyroid lab tests

COMPARISON: None.

FINDINGS:

Right lobe:

The right lobe overall measures 5.9 x 1.6 x 2.1 cm. 10.4 cc
Nodule #1: Mid to inferior pole hypoechoic nodule,
measuring 1.5 x 0.9 x 1.3 cm.
Left lobe:
Nodule #1: Lower pole heterogeneous peripherally
hypoechoic/centrally hyperechoic nodule measuring 1.5 x 0.9
x 1.2 cm

The left lobe overall measures 5.5 x 1.8 x 2.2 cm. 1.4 cc

Isthmus:
No evidence for nodule or cyst; overall thickness = 2.8 mm.IMPRESSION:
Bilateral single thyroid lobe nodules, which are solid and
somewhat heterogeneous. There is minimal internal
vascularity seen within both nodules.

Consider referral to endocrinology for fine-needle sampling
of thyroid nodules greater than 1 cm in 2 dimensions. My byopsy isn't for 3 weeks and I don't understand my results can someone help me?? The rest of my blood work was on the low end of normal t3 and t4.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hypo echoic means the cells that make up the nodules have been damaged in some way and therefore don't "reflect" the u/s waves like the surrounding tissue. These types of nodules can be caused by an autoimmune disease like Hashimoto's, but it also raises the red flags for things like thyroid cancer.

Likewise, the elevated TPO (peroxidase) result is very commonly associated with autoimmune thyroid disease, but elevated levels are found in thyroid cancer patients too. The elevated thyroglobulin AB result is also associated with autoimmune processes, but an elevated result is more closely related to thyroid cancer.

In short, you do have some abnormalities that require further attention, but no on can really tell you what they mean right now. You really need that biopsy. I might call the endo's office and ask if your name could be placed on their cancellation list.


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

OMG thank u so much for your reply!!! I'm a mommy of a 2 and 4 year old boys and I haven't had time to even try and figure it out!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/3305021/ZZ5052128790304906121963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the Board.

Joplin 1975 has correctly explained things to you. I will bring up the rear w/credible links for information to help you understand how important this all is.

Just browse through some of the stuff above. Some of it is very technical but you will get the gist of it.

It is very important that you get the FNA. Has it been scheduled for 3 weeks; if so, what is the date so we can be with you in our thoughts.


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

My fnb is September 16!! I'm nervous do I find out right away or do I have wait??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You will have to wait (the pain of thyroid dsyfunction, hurry up and wait!). I had my FNA on Thursday and had the results the following Tuesday, although they said it would take a week.


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

The waiting is hard i don't know what to think! I feel so emotional about the whole thing!!


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

Is salt cravings part of your thyroid problems?? I only eat a paleo diet and lately I am craving salt which is very strange for me! Just wondering about other experiences??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Waiting is very, very hard. We all have gotten to be experts at it. 

I can't say I craves salt w/ thyroid imbalances, but we all react very differently.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I crave salt when I'm hypo and sugar when I'm hyper, but I don't think those are typical thyroid symptoms. Craving salt can be a sign of adrenal issues, electolyte imbalance, and a whole number of other things.


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh wow thanks!! I think I'm just emotional lol but I'll talk to my doctor about it when I see her!


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

So I got rescheduled for sep 11 for my fna!! That's better then the 16th!!!


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

Results came back and they are not cancer!!! Iam positive for hashimotos and they put me on meds to help with the symptoms and so far it's helping! I have some days where I get really tired but for the most part it's helping!


----------

